# granite at 6 months



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

[/ATTACH]


My baby boy is growing up


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He's gorgeous. Just gorgeous.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow - he is awesome! I love his coloring and his facial expressions. You are doing a great job!


----------



## SammieGSD (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my his coloring is just gorgeous! I can see why you named him Granite! Hes very handsome!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohhh, love that beautiful colouring. <3


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Forgot a couple














Thanks, I think hes quite the stud muffin also but I am biased.
He has his moments but all around he is a awesome boy. Couldnt ask for a better pup.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That's a fun, fun age. What are you doing with him?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Of course I think he's handsome!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

kleinenHain said:


> Of course I think he's handsome!!


Is he one of yours?


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Oops hes only 5 months, At this point we have been training obediance and tracking.
He absolutly loves tracking and would do it all day and night if I would let him. I have never trained a dog more than sit before, so we are both learning a lot together. We are in a puppy class once a week and go see our buddy kleinen hain on weekends when we can to fine tune our training.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great looking pup! Just gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What a beautiful dog!! :wub:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He is looking great!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I am proud to say he is out of one of my breedings


----------



## chunter_08 (Nov 27, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow!!! He is a looker!! Way, way handsome!!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! His coloring is amazing and I love his lil toes!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

What a handsome boy! :wub:


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous! I can see why you picked the name. He's a head-turner for sure.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll add to this, he is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Very handsome pup! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Wow such a great response! I guess Im not biased then, thanks alot!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

He is a hot hot dog!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

zackgsd said:


> Wow such a great response! I guess Im not biased then, thanks alot!


No, you are not biased, you just have excellent taste. What beautiful, rich coloring. I think the first picture is my favorite. It's going to be cool to watch him grow!


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

gorgeous dog! very handsome!


----------



## GottaLoveHim (May 26, 2011)

Wow! Now that's a gorgeous dog! :wub:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I heartily agree. GORGEOUS!


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

wow!!!!....handsome looking pup, keep up the great work..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thumbs up!!! Very Very nice pigment! Great looking dog. Glad to hear that the training is going well also. Cool name (Granite).


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He is GORGEOUS, of course I am also a little biased since Masi came from Wanda to)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Good looking pup! He fits his name!


Lee


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Quite the looker!


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG! What a gorgeous dog! Can he be anymore studlier?!


----------



## zackgsd (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys and gals, granite is strutting around like a peacock now.

Actualy masi is probably the main reason I found granite, loved her pictures then researched where she came from and the rest is history.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

zack, Masi is honored,,Granite is so handsome, I hope (and I know he will) bring you as much joy as Masi has brought me..and they are soooooo darn smart !!!!!


----------

